# prayers for my dad please he is on his way to the ER



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He has been very sick all week, barely getting out of bed, can't eat anything it causes him horrible stomach pain. I am very worried about him and my daughter absolutely dotes on her Papa, so I can't bear the thought of anything happening to him. They did cat scans last week and sent him home because the cat scans showed kidney stones and swelling in his kidney and and some trauma like he had just passed a large stone so they thought that was all it was but I think it is more. His doctor called mom to check on him today and mom told him he wasn't any better so his doctor urged her to get him to the ER immediately for more testing and possible admittance into the hospital.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope he fully recovers. Prayers sent.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

You're in my prayers. Keep updating me on whats happening.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Keeping you in my prayers.
I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Prayers sent. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent from here too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hope they figure out what it is and that he gets well soon. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry your Dad is so sick, my thoughts and prayers are with him, you & your family. Hopefully the doctors can pinpoint the cause and get him treated. Hopefully it's nothing too serious that needs more than medication to clear up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry. I will keep you and yours in my thoughts.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

A very tired Update. He has a large kidney stone that they are going to try to remove tomorrow. There is some concern because he has some dilation where he shouldn't not sure what that means or how serious it is as I wasn't there to ask questions when the doctor came in and mom didn't ask. I don't know how many of you know this but I work full time, and I am going to grad school full time, so I had my first class in one of my classes tonight and really couldn't afford to miss it, so I went to class though a little late. So only mom was there when the doctor came in and explained things.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery! :hug:

You have your hands full right now...don't forget to take care of yourself too :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know. We will keep positive thoughts for a full recovery.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers sent and will continue to pray. <3


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update, NubianFan. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers! I hope everything is ok with your Dad. :hugs:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:hug: :tear:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Prayers on the way for successful surgery and a safe recovery.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...Im so sorry your dad is ill...Prayers for a quick and complete recovery..and a bit of strength for you! sounds like your plate is full..Hugs...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

It sounds like he's in good hands thought. 
Hang in there and I hope they remove the stone successfully and he has an easy recovery.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

prayers sent!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Continued prayers needed dad does not appear to be doing. well. I am in surgery waiting on my mobile. He was in recovery and is now back in surgery and the nurse will not explain why she says she is leaving that for the doctor to explain.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers. ray:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Continued prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Continued Prayers here too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Praying for him


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Continued prayers from here too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ditto!!! good thoughts and Prayers sent...


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts to you, your father, and your family!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Update... It has been a VERY long day. Dad had to have two surgeries due to a doctor's error. The doctor went in the wrong kidney first. Hospital administration sent the vice presidents of surgeries to talk to us and she gave my mom all kinds of numbers and a card and says mom will be contacted further on this matter. Dad is out of surgery and they were able to get the stone. He is in a ton of pain, and have some other difficulties related to the surgery that I won't go into but basically they could be normal or could be serious depending on how long they persist. The doctor said only time will tell whether his not being able to eat due to pain had anything to do with the kidney stone or whether that is an entirely separate issue. He was able to sit up and eat a popsicle earlier. He is awake and aware and talking to us. 
Thank you all for all your prayers and support it really means a lot to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is a shame. I hope your dad pulls through and will continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow....that's scary!

eating and talking are good signs! Hoping for a full recovery and no ill effects from the error...keep us posted!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry your dad is in so much pain. Nothing more heartbreaking than seeing someone so dear to you in pain. I pray that he has no other issues, and starts to heal and overcome the pain and discomfort. Hopefully he'll enjoy lots of popsicles in the coming days. I know when any of us are sick other than a cold, popsicles make a big difference


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...how horrible...Ill be praying for him,...I like the idea of popcycles...Green ones...thier the best


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of this setback. Hopefully things will only improve from here on out.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

well he can't go so he had to have a catheter, they say only temporarily, I certainly hope so. They are hinting he may get to come home today, so mom is with him right now and I am here letting the goats be out in their day pen and working on home work, house work, and other stuff. If he doesn't get to come home I will go see him this afternoon. I called him this morning and he sounded a lot better and said he felt a lot better. He is able to eat a little now, last night he couldn't eat really anything but popsicles/gelation because his throat hurt so bad from having to be intubated twice for two surgeries in one day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like he is improving. I hope it continues and he can come home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers continue


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wow, how rough, but i am glad he is doing better! That nurse who wouldn't talk really scared me...:O


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Hope her recovers, I'll be praying for your family


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The nurse who wouldn't talk scared us the most. We thought he had crashed on the operating table or something. She wouldn't talk because the doctor made and error the doctor wouldn't talk either because someone from hospital admin had to be called to come in on a holiday weekend to come out with him and talk to us about his error. They were covering their butt because of liability reasons. We just want dad ok. I personally think the doctor should have known which kidney to go in and not go in the wrong one but I am not out for blood or money I just want my dad better. 
He is home now, he had to come home with a cath and I am not liking that, I won't really breathe easy til he can go on his own. But he just got home and is sleeping right now in his own bed, so that is something.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm glad he got to come home. Hopefully the cath will be out soon.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, at least he's home, and can be comfortable there. hopefully the catheter can come out soon!

:hug:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, it is definitely something that he is at home and sleeping in his own bed. My prayers for your Dad and your family won't stop until you tell us that he is back to normal and a full recovery is in progress! Hang in there, honey, it will be ok! In the meantime, know that you have our support.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I am sure being home will help him heal faster. Prayers continuing!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I agree with Karen 100% ! Theres NO PLACE like HOME when your down.. Prayers sent for your dad, and family.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you, your dad and family! 
Tell your Mother not to sign any hospital papers until your dad is fully recovered! (not being sue happy, 
but for your Dad's protection in case he needs further help, later).


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh she won't. She is a retired RN herself. She was way more annoyed with the situation than I was. I think I was just so relieved he didn't crash on the table.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad to hear your dad is home! And he has you and your mom to take care of him! Blessings to your family.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Guess what spent the night in the ER again. We just got home. He had to be recathed because he couldn't' go on his own today after the cath was removed, I am still a bit uneasy about all that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully that will go fine. At least your mom knows what to do.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So sorry !!! Have been praying for your dad here.  Hopefully you are all on your way to recovery very soon.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

True, she should have been a doctor, but she didn't start nursing school til she was 46. We are late bloomers in this family I will be 41 when I graduate with my masters this December. She is 7 years younger than dad but up until now, she has had more health problems, I tell you what, I am from tough stock, both my parents have been through a lot and keep going. I tell my daughter we are like Dory in Finding Nemo. "Just keep swimming, Just keep swimming."


----------

